# Digital Dudz Homemade Props



## nickanap (Feb 8, 2008)

Theres a company on Youtube called "Digital Dudz" where they design T-Shirts that interact with an App that you can download on your smartphone to create an animated shirt. They also encourage other uses of the App so I decided to create some spooky halloween decor.

All I used was a box, paper, markers, tape, and an iPhone!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool! I downloaded it on my ipad - have plans to do something similar. Love it!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

wheres the how-to


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

There's a how-to on the web site. There are many uses for the app..such as making a moving eye book cover, etc.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I like the App. but, I can't load it on a my Kindle Fire. I don't have an i-phone and my Mac laptop is to old.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey, that's nifty. What a cool effect! Thanks for posting.


----------

